# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Replication >  سینک کردن SqlLite در اندروید با Sql Server؟

## Padrone

سلام من چند تا اپلیکشن دیدم که اول کار دریافت اطلاعات زیاد زمان میبره ولی بعدا سینک شدن در ثانیه انجام میشه و فقط اطلاعاتی دریافت میشه که تغییر پیدا کردن
کسی خبر داره چطور میشه این قضیه رو پیاده سازی کرد؟

----------


## Heidari66

من هم همچین چیزی رو میخوام انجام بدم
کسی راه حلی داره؟

----------

